# Rental Cars Kauai/Maui



## Bee (Jul 6, 2011)

My trip to Kauai and Maui begins in about 2 weeks (o.k. 2 weeks and 2 days, but who's counting?)

Today, I took another look for rental cars and found Thrifty has Sebrings (midsize) for one week at $186 w/tax in Kauai and $190 w/tax in Maui. Not a huge savings, but I beat the $220 a week I have reserved with Avis. Dollar had similar sales, but I like Thrifty.

In a few days I'll try bidding on Priceline. I let you know how that goes.

Bee


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 6, 2011)

Please do.  Our trip isn't for about 2 mos., and I haven't reserved anything yet.  Figured with Sept. we should be ok.  I may try to grab a car via Costco soon, since they have the 2nd driver free.


----------



## neash (Jul 11, 2011)

I got a weekly rental starting Jul 22 from Costco-Alamo for a full size car for $137.37 :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a standard car now for our two weeks on Maui, late Aug-early Sept, $341.  It's Alamo through Costco's site.


----------



## Bee (Jul 12, 2011)

*Neash, When did you make your reservation through Costco?*

I have tried several times over the last 6 months or so, and have not found a rate as low as yours or even close to it. Do you remember when you booked your week?
I use costco a lot for car rentals, but has not worked out for this trip.

Bee


----------



## neash (Jul 13, 2011)

Bee,  I found this rate for the Big Island. I made the reservation yesterday. They have the same rate even today.
I cannot find the same rate for Kauai for the following week. 

For the Costco rate, go to the Costco Travel/Cars/and then click on

Alamo Rent A Car: Save Up To 25%*
Additional Coupon
Savings of $30 Off**
a Weekly Rental

For Kauai, I got a very good rate ($200 for an Intermediate SUV) from CarRentals.com


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 13, 2011)

I just got $179 for a Jeep, for a week, in Kauai for late July, with Alamo though the link below.
I priced Costco/Alamo and the rate was over $400.

The kids and I are going to surprise the hubby with the Jeep.  Granted the kids will be squished with luggage, to and from the airport but they said they are fine with it if it means dad gets a Jeep for a week. 

https://www.alamo.com/index.do?acti...0713_nonMember_US_EN-_-LastMinuteSpecials_A_T


----------



## neash (Jul 13, 2011)

Quimby4 said:


> I just got $179 for a Jeep, for a week, in Kauai for late July, with Alamo though the link below.
> I priced Costco/Alamo and the rate was over $400.



Thank you for the link. I will look here in a few days for my Kauai trip


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 13, 2011)

*Question on Costco car rental timeframe*



neash said:


> I got a weekly rental starting Jul 22 from Costco-Alamo for a full size car for $137.37 :whoopie: :whoopie:



It seems all Costco car rental ads expire 12/31.  We need a car from 12/26-1/5/12.  Is there another way to enter info so it accepts our timeframe beyond 12/31?.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 13, 2011)

*Price difference  --Kauai*



Quimby4 said:


> I just got $179 for a Jeep, for a week, in Kauai for late July, with Alamo though the link below.
> I priced Costco/Alamo and the rate was over $400.
> 
> The kids and I are going to surprise the hubby with the Jeep.  Granted the kids will be squished with luggage, to and from the airport but they said they are fine with it if it means dad gets a Jeep for a week.
> ...



Just entered our dates of 12/26/11-1/5/12 and got a $708 quote for Compact car -- bummer!  On the bright side, I am sitting with a $427.62 all inclusive with Dollar from a March reservation.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 13, 2011)

We received a Costco ad booklet recently which promotes a special of up to 35% off an Avis weekly car rental, plus $35 off on compact through intermediate and $40 off on premium group G.  For rental between 8/15/11 and 12/15/11.


----------



## hintok (Jul 14, 2011)

Maui Rental. I had an Alamo rental for Aug 1-15 for $436.49/compact car through Aloha Rents.  I have continued to search the Costco website and could not find anything for less.  This morning I received an e-mail from Expedia for hotel rentals, so decided to check their car rentals.  Upon finding a better rate I called Alamo directly and got a new rate of $300.39 for the two weeks.  This rate includes taxes and fees, and an additional driver with my Insiders membership.


----------



## Bee (Jul 15, 2011)

Yesterday, I reserved a standard size car in Maui for $130. It's with Enterprize through expedia for 7/30 -8/6.

I have tried Priceline a couple of times, but no luck yet.

Bee


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 15, 2011)

Just booked a car in Sept. using the Costco 35% deal, and it was $232.82 incl. all the extra taxes and surcharges. (Doesn't sound as good as some of you have gotten.)  I may have reserved this too early, but I'll try other sites as we get closer and can cancel this with a $10 fee.  The good thing is it includes an extra driver at no cost.


----------



## ieee_raider (Nov 8, 2011)

We got a really good deal at DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com
Got a soft top jeep for $340 total for a week. ($250 before taxes)  That's from Alamo.

I know it's not dirt cheap, but with an advanced reservation we couldn't find anyone else come close to that.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 8, 2011)

I somehow found carrentals.com and so far no one can beat their $37.26 per day for fullsize on Maui Feb 15-27.

Just checked Costco.com and they couldn't. Will continue to make the rounds including Priceline to see if I can get better value.


----------



## horseman (Nov 8, 2011)

*Be carefull with Alamo in Kauai*

I am not sure this is still the case, but we went to Kauai a coupe years ago and resereved a rental car with Alamo. Upon arrival we waited for over an hour to get to the checkout counter. After they processed us they sent us out to the car lot  without any indication that there was a problem. The lot was empty except for about a half dozen people waiting for cars. We had reserved a jeep but had to wait another hour or so for the 1st available.

Alamo claimed that it was just a fluke but then we read about this ongoing problem in  the current Frommers Guide. 

Hopefully they have fixed this.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 8, 2011)

We've rented from the Kauai Alamo many times, including March 2011, and never had a problem. We rented from the Kauai Thrifty in 2010, and did have a long wait to get our car, but nothing close to an hour.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 8, 2011)

ieee_raider said:


> We got a really good deal at DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com



Thanks for the tip. We'll be in Maui for 5 days in Feb, and couldn't find anything less than $260, after taxes and fees. I just tried through DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com and got an Alamo car for $195. No payment is due in advance, and we can cancel at any time, so I'll keep checking regularly.


----------



## mj2vacation (Nov 8, 2011)

We used Priceline for July 2010 and paid $11 a day.   We wound up with a hyundai that comfortably sat us and three kids.   No issues whatsoever.


----------

